

Spain's Santander, the City That Runs on Sensors - michalu
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-05-16/spains-santander-the-city-that-runs-on-sensors

======
MichaelAza
This is great. Totally awesome. Even in a time of economic distress, the
Spanish are doing what everyone should do all the time. Kudos.

